
Introducing the Data Sharing Economy - shapiro92
https://medium.com/@DataCircle_IO/the-data-sharing-economy-ec142e80a6fd
======
chrisz42
was this posted before?

~~~
stablemap
Yes—click the “past” link.

~~~
chrisz42
Ohh got it got it..

